# A few more beavers.



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Is is 5 more beavers from yesterday. That puts me up to 29 for the season.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Great picture, looks like you have had a great season. I'm betting these will all sell well this year.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Way to go! Congrats on the fur and good luck at the sale.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice job on the catch..................


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the catch, keep at it.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I am trying. Nothing today. I was trying for 25 before march. Will took 3 weeks and I at at 29 so goin to try for 50 now by march 31 about 4 weeks to go.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Awesome!!! :teeth:


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

5 more this past Saturday. Not any big ones tho. Puts me up to 29.


----------

